# Wife caught in romance scam. Can't be reached.



## mr.video (Nov 28, 2021)

This is a doozy. Several months ago, wife started a chat online with a scammer pretending to be J Hope, a famous K Pop star. Somehow he convinced my wife that he (famous wealthy 27-year old pop star) is in love with my 63-year old overweight wife, and wants to marry her.

In the process, he has tricked her into sending him over $60,000. When I discovered their conversation, I could see she was trying to figure out how to send him $300,000 for a house. The conversation referred to my wife leaving me at the end of the year.

I thought it would be easy to bring her out of this delusion, but she appears immune to logic or pressure, even when I've involved other family members. I've locked down her accounts, but this has only caused the scammer to push her hard towards divorce, which is what she's doing. I've tried technical solutions, blocking email, texting etc, but they always find new ways to reconnect.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

You should see an attorney. Plain and simple. Multiple attorneys. For you not to have done so, and started the divorce proceedings…. Gotta wonder about you.
Your wife is an idiot, and she’s disloyal, and she’s a cheater, liar, and stealing from you.

why areyou still referring to her as “wife” and not EX wife?????


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

I’d look into having her committed.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

GusPolinski said:


> I’d look into having her committed.


If possible, yes. 

Also, reach out to the management company of the real J Hope. As I'm sure he would want to know that his good name is being smeared in this way. It's very probable your wife is not the only victim of the scammer using his name. 

this person claims to be J. Hope's manager https://twitter.com/mochihob


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

These romance scammers are evil scum. They will do anything to get money and they destroy lives literally. They usually take advantage of the lonely and unhappy. This is somewhat different in that she is married. Maybe she felt lonely despite being married? Who knows, but these awful people will usually pick on those who are vulnerable. 

You can only stop her having access to any money and take legal advise about the next steps. Unless she comes out of this fog she will give more money to him once you are divorced. 

Please do NOT have her committed. She isn't mentally ill or mad. Nor is she an idiot. The most clever and successful women have been taken in by romance scammers. They groom people over long periods and it's abuse pure and simple. 

Oh and please tell the police. In the UK they have teams who investigate such crimes so I presume they will where you are from. That may help her to see what is going on.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

mr.video said:


> This is a doozy. Several months ago, wife started a chat online with a scammer pretending to be J Hope, a famous K Pop star. Somehow he convinced my wife that he (famous wealthy 27-year old pop star) is in love with my 63-year old overweight wife, and wants to marry her.
> 
> In the process, he has tricked her into sending him over $60,000. When I discovered their conversation, I could see she was trying to figure out how to send him $300,000 for a house. The conversation referred to my wife leaving me at the end of the year.
> 
> I thought it would be easy to bring her out of this delusion, but she appears immune to logic or pressure, even when I've involved other family members. I've locked down her accounts, but this has only caused the scammer to push her hard towards divorce, which is what she's doing. I've tried technical solutions, blocking email, texting etc, but they always find new ways to reconnect.


The scammer isn’t your biggest problem. Your cray, cray wife is. Protect yourself. You can’t fix her.


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

Marc878 said:


> The scammer isn’t your biggest problem. Your cray, cray wife is. Protect yourself. You can’t fix her.


This is exactly correct.

The scammer is not the issue here, the fact that your wife doesn’t want you, and is susceptible to a romance scammer is the issue.

Unless she is cognitively deficient, she is either crazy/unstable or she is playing you. 
If she’s that unstable and/or that uncommitted to you - get a lawyer and divorce her now.

She might also be playing you, and the scammer may be a real live friend / boyfriend / accomplice - trying to scam YOU of extra money before she leaves you.

Either way, you need to protect yourself legally / financially and get her out of your life.


----------



## mr.video (Nov 28, 2021)

MattMatt said:


> If possible, yes.
> 
> Also, reach out to the management company of the real J Hope. As I'm sure he would want to know that his good name is being smeared in this way. It's very probable your wife is not the only victim of the scammer using his name.
> 
> this person claims to be J. Hope's manager https://twitter.com/mochihob


Sadly, BTS and their management company are almost unreachable. I have tried. They get bombarded by crazy fans. I'll try your Twitter link, thanks.


MattMatt said:


> If possible, yes.
> 
> Also, reach out to the management company of the real J Hope. As I'm sure he would want to know that his good name is being smeared in this way. It's very probable your wife is not the only victim of the scammer using his name.
> 
> this person claims to be J. Hope's manager https://twitter.com/mochihob


Thanks for the link. I've tried already through several other means. Almost impossible to reach anyone through all the fans.


----------



## mr.video (Nov 28, 2021)

Evinrude58 said:


> Your wife is an idiot, and she’s disloyal, and she’s a cheater, liar, and stealing from you.
> 
> why areyou still referring to her as “wife” and not EX wife?????


Valid point. I really wanted to save her. But so much damage has been done now, I will probably have to exit.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

mr.video said:


> This is a doozy. Several months ago, wife started a chat online with a scammer pretending to be J Hope, a famous K Pop star. Somehow he convinced my wife that he (famous wealthy 27-year old pop star) is in love with my 63-year old overweight wife, and wants to marry her.
> 
> In the process, he has tricked her into sending him over $60,000. When I discovered their conversation, I could see she was trying to figure out how to send him $300,000 for a house. The conversation referred to my wife leaving me at the end of the year.
> 
> I thought it would be easy to bring her out of this delusion, but she appears immune to logic or pressure, even when I've involved other family members. I've locked down her accounts, but this has only caused the scammer to push her hard towards divorce, which is what she's doing. I've tried technical solutions, blocking email, texting etc, but they always find new ways to reconnect.


What do you know about the scammer? What country is he located in? What have you done to try to get as much info as possible on this person? Where did she send the money? How did she send it? Check, online transfer? How?

Do you have the money to hire a good PI who specializes in cybercrimes?

You need to see a divorce attorney and don't tell her that you are doing that because you need to know how to protect yourself. 

Any amount she gave this guy should go against her share of your marital assets.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

mr.video said:


> Valid point. I really wanted to save her. But so much damage has been done now, I will probably have to exit.


Do you have children? How old are they? Do they know what their mother is up to?


----------



## mr.video (Nov 28, 2021)

EleGirl said:


> What do you know about the scammer? What country is he located in? What have you done to try to get as much info as possible on this person? Where did she send the money? How did she send it? Check, online transfer? How?


I have some evidence he's in Africa. Black Axe is a Nigerian operation behind lots of romance scams. All the money transfer methods are untraceable - Bitcoin, gift cards, and wire transfers through stolen bank accounts.

An FBI report has been made.


----------



## mr.video (Nov 28, 2021)

EleGirl said:


> Do you have children? How old are they? Do they know what their mother is up to?


She has two sons from her previous marriage. I have brought them in to help me (made my wife very angry with me.) But they have an obvious stake if their Mom winds up divorced and penniless.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

mr.video said:


> She has two sons from her previous marriage. I have brought them in to help me (made my wife very angry with me.) But they have an obvious stake if their Mom winds up divorced and penniless.


How long have you been married to your wife?

It sounds like your wife is not employed and has no money of her own. Does she have access to a joint bank account? Is that where she's getting the money from? What have you don't to end her access to money?

If she had no access to money, they scammer will go away.


----------



## mr.video (Nov 28, 2021)

EleGirl said:


> How long have you been married to your wife?
> 
> It sounds like your wife is not employed and has no money of her own. Does she have access to a joint bank account? Is that where she's getting the money from? What have you don't to end her access to money?
> 
> If she had no access to money, they scammer will go away.


18 pretty decent years of marriage. We are both retired, and both well off financially. She has used her own accounts so far. She made the mistake of telling the scammer how much money we have. This is why he's been so tenacious. Of course, he's teasing information out of her. There's already been an attack on my investment account. I've maxed out security and changed all security questions to random words.

Worst case scenario is a kidnapping and ransom demand. These scams sometimes end this way when a lot of money is involved. 

I have locked down all her money. This has spurred scammer to push her hard towards divorce.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

mr.video said:


> This is a doozy. Several months ago, wife started a chat online with a scammer pretending to be J Hope, a famous K Pop star. Somehow he convinced my wife that he (famous wealthy 27-year old pop star) is in love with my 63-year old overweight wife, and wants to marry her.
> 
> In the process, he has tricked her into sending him over $60,000. When I discovered their conversation, I could see she was trying to figure out how to send him $300,000 for a house. The conversation referred to my wife leaving me at the end of the year.
> 
> I thought it would be easy to bring her out of this delusion, but she appears immune to logic or pressure, even when I've involved other family members. I've locked down her accounts, but this has only caused the scammer to push her hard towards divorce, which is what she's doing. I've tried technical solutions, blocking email, texting etc, but they always find new ways to reconnect.


Have her committed.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

mr.video said:


> 18 pretty decent years of marriage. We are both retired, and both well off financially. She has used her own accounts so far. She made the mistake of telling the scammer how much money we have. This is why he's been so tenacious. Of course, he's teasing information out of her. There's already been an attack on my investment account. I've maxed out security and changed all security questions to random words.
> 
> Worst case scenario is a kidnapping and ransom demand. These scams sometimes end this way when a lot of money is involved.
> 
> I have locked down all her money. This has spurred scammer to push her hard towards divorce.


These awful people are ruthless. They care nothing about others misery.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

ConanHub said:


> Have her committed.


Why? I don't think people here realise how common this sort of thing is and how many ordinary people get caught up in such things. 
I heard recently that 1/4 of Nigeria's income is from scams such as this. It's a vast problem.


----------



## Megaforce (Nov 12, 2021)

It is a testament to some folks gullibility, or, as some would say, stupidity. No rational, intelligent person would fall for this.


----------



## Tatsuhiko (Jun 21, 2016)

Use the scammer's push for divorce to convince your wife that it's the right course of action. Have one of her sons agree to be appointed guardian after her psych eval so that she's not able to piss away whatever she wins in the divorce settlement.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Megaforce said:


> It is a testament to some folks gullibility, or, as some would say, stupidity. No rational, intelligent person would fall for this.


You clearly haven't watched any programmes about those who have fallen for romance scams. Most I have seen were rational and intelligent. These scammers pray on people when they are at low points in their lives, maybe after being widowed or divorced, and groom them. 
A recent study showed that twice as many men as women fall for these scams.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Tatsuhiko said:


> Use the scammer's push for divorce to convince your wife that it's the right course of action. Have one of her sons agree to be appointed guardian after her psych eval so that she's not able to piss away whatever she wins in the divorce settlement.


What would she need a psych evaluation? She is being groomed. She will come out of it eventually and feel like a total fool.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Good grief! Just hand the woman a mirror and ask her why she thinks a 27 year old pop star would be interested in her old, fat ass. And, if he is so rich why does he need her money?

Seriously, have her compare her photo to those of 27 year old women and ask her what she thinks she has over those young women. It isn't her intelligence, for sure.


----------



## Galabar01 (Mar 20, 2019)

That $60,000 lost is dissipation of marital assets. Make sure that is included in any divorce settlement. Divorce and try to help her from the outside.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

These scammers prey on the lonely and weak. I had one clean out one of my elderly clients several years ago. We reverse mortgaged her home in order to provide living expenses for the balance of her life. I was given the task of keeping this secret until she passed. I had a very uncomfortable conversation with her daughter a few weeks subsequent to her passing. I had her documents and police reports to give to some relatively shocked heirs.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

mr.video said:


> 18 pretty decent years of marriage. We are both retired, and both well off financially. She has used her own accounts so far. She made the mistake of telling the scammer how much money we have. This is why he's been so tenacious. Of course, he's teasing information out of her. There's already been an attack on my investment account. I've maxed out security and changed all security questions to random words.
> 
> Worst case scenario is a kidnapping and ransom demand. These scams sometimes end this way when a lot of money is involved.
> 
> I have locked down all her money. This has spurred scammer to push her hard towards divorce.


if she has any plans to travel out of the country to meet this K POP star....kidnapping would pretty much be assured.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Taxman said:


> These scammers prey on the lonely and weak. I had one clean out one of my elderly clients several years ago. We reverse mortgaged her home in order to provide living expenses for the balance of her life. I was given the task of keeping this secret until she passed. I had a very uncomfortable conversation with her daughter a few weeks subsequent to her passing. I had her documents and police reports to give to some relatively shocked heirs.


How very sad. She must have felt terrible.


----------



## manowar (Oct 3, 2020)

No More Romance novels


----------



## mr.video (Nov 28, 2021)

Talker67 said:


> if she has any plans to travel out of the country to meet this K POP star....kidnapping would pretty much be assured.


That is my fear. She applied for a passport renewal. I could hide it when it arrives I suppose.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

mr.video said:


> That is my fear. She applied for a passport renewal. I will hide it when it arrives.


i like the way you think!
keep your eyes open for the mail, my wifes renewal only took 3 weeks


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

She won't need it because the scammer will never meet her.


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

Diana7 said:


> She won't need it because the scammer will never meet her.


Abduction for ransom is common in that whole part of Africa. I deal with those cases every day. Usually, it's a worker or tourist that gets abducted, but I wouldn't be one bit surprised to see a romance scammer lure someone to the country. 

Also, a lot of those romance scammers are doing it to finance terrorist groups.


----------



## Megaforce (Nov 12, 2021)

Is being delusional a recent thing for her? Could be early onset dementia or Alzheimers.


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

What excuse did the scammer use for needing the money?


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

Cuz...









BTS's Net Worth Is Completely Out of This World


Wait until you see just how much.




www.seventeen.com




.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

As'laDain said:


> Abduction for ransom is common in that whole part of Africa. I deal with those cases every day. Usually, it's a worker or tourist that gets abducted, but I wouldn't be one bit surprised to see a romance scammer lure someone to the country.
> 
> Also, a lot of those romance scammers are doing it to finance terrorist groups.


The majority of scammers don't want to meet the person, they just get what they can out of them from affar. They promise they can meet and even make arrangements to come and see the victim, then come up with some stupid story about how they can't make it.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

Has she always been this delusional and well.....dumb???

If this is a change in character and behavior for her, she may be having some actual serious medical issues going on. She may be suffering from some early onset alzheimers or dementia or even something life threatening like a brain tumor or slow brain bleed or something. 

If she has been normal and mentally healthy up until now, this likely isn't a case of some lonely woman falling for slickster but rather signs of a serious medical or psychiatric condition.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

oldshirt said:


> Has she always been this delusional and well.....dumb???
> 
> If this is a change in character and behavior for her, she may be having some actual serious medical issues going on. She may be suffering from some early onset alzheimers or dementia or even something life threatening like a brain tumor or slow brain bleed or something.
> 
> If she has been normal and mentally healthy up until now, this likely isn't a case of some lonely woman falling for slickster but rather signs of a serious medical or psychiatric condition.


I agree. I know these scammers are good, but they usually only have success with lonely people. This is a 63 year old married woman that thinks a young K-pop star is in love her AND needs her money. She is either experiencing a medical/mental crisis or she is genuinely one of the stupidest people on the planet.


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

Diana7 said:


> The majority of scammers don't want to meet the person, they just get what they can out of them from affar. They promise they can meet and even make arrangements to come and see the victim, then come up with some stupid story about how they can't make it.


While this is true, there has been a rapid expansion of the Islamic State all over Africa in the last few years, and abductions of westerners for ransom is a common tactic they use.. I wouldn't be surprised if I see them using the tactic to lure potential hostages.


----------



## mr.video (Nov 28, 2021)

Megaforce said:


> Is being delusional a recent thing for her? Could be early onset dementia or Alzheimers.


Yes, she has agreed to see a neurologist.


----------



## mr.video (Nov 28, 2021)

As'laDain said:


> What excuse did the scammer use for needing the money?


For the Apple gift cards he claims to use them for online gaming. I pointed out to my wife nobody could use this much money for gaming even playing 24/7.

Large sums of money have various reasons. Sometimes she thinks she's donating to an orphanage. Other times she's paying for"extra security" so they can have a face to face meeting (the meetings never actually happen.)


----------



## mr.video (Nov 28, 2021)

Diana7 said:


> The majority of scammers don't want to meet the person, they just get what they can out of them from affar. They promise they can meet and even make arrangements to come and see the victim, then come up with some stupid story about how they can't make it.


This is true. But there's a lot of money involved here, and my wife made the mistake of telling him how much we have. Romance scams do sometimes end with kidnapping and ransom demands, especially if they can manipulate her into flying to some specific countries.


----------



## Megaforce (Nov 12, 2021)

Diana7 said:


> What would she need a psych evaluation? She is being groomed. She will come out of it eventually and feel like a total fool.


Because a normal, rational, 63 year old woman, regardless of any pain or loneliness she is experiencing, would never think a 27 year old successful recording artist had any real romantic interest in her. Most of us have experienced pain, trauma, loneliness etc but would never fall for this, like never ever. Something is dramatically wrong with her thought process.


----------



## Galabar01 (Mar 20, 2019)

mr.video said:


> This is true. But there's a lot of money involved here, and my wife made the mistake of telling him how much we have. Romance scams do sometimes end with kidnapping and ransom demands, especially if they can manipulate her into flying to some specific countries.


I say, buy her a ticket, problem solved. 

p.s. Just kidding...


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

this nigerian prince probably hypnotized your wife, using something like this











and so on.

since she fell for it from the prince, maybe you can employ the same techniques on her mind to get her back, and under YOUR seduction.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

mr.video said:


> This is a doozy. Several months ago, wife started a chat online with a scammer pretending to be J Hope, a famous K Pop star. Somehow he convinced my wife that he (famous wealthy 27-year old pop star) is in love with my 63-year old overweight wife, and wants to marry her.
> 
> In the process, he has tricked her into sending him over $60,000. When I discovered their conversation, I could see she was trying to figure out how to send him $300,000 for a house. The conversation referred to my wife leaving me at the end of the year.
> 
> I thought it would be easy to bring her out of this delusion, but she appears immune to logic or pressure, even when I've involved other family members. I've locked down her accounts, but this has only caused the scammer to push her hard towards divorce, which is what she's doing. I've tried technical solutions, blocking email, texting etc, but they always find new ways to reconnect.


This can't really be true. If so, you best abandon ship.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

mr.video said:


> That is my fear. She applied for a passport renewal. I will hide it when it arrives.


Why not tell her she can go?

While seeing if some mental illness intervention is needed.


----------



## CrAzYdOgLaDy (Mar 22, 2021)

This is sad. It's possible your wife could have a few things medically going on. A brain scan would be a good start due to her age. My mil was diagnosed with mixed dementia at 65, and the scan showed she had had many mini strokes. My mil became very careless with money. My husband ended up being power of attorney to protect her. I hope it's nothing that serious, but this isn't normal. Have you gone to see her Dr with her for an appointment? Protect all your money now and change all card numbers, pin nos etc, don't allow your wife access to any money. Actually have 1 account for your wife to use, but make sure it's not got thousands in it, but enough if she wants to buy herself something. I think this is a case of your wife being sick. Scammers disgust me, taking advantage of the vulnerable. You seem like a wonderful husband and hope you can get answers. Will you be staying with her if it's a medical issue?


----------



## mr.video (Nov 28, 2021)

CrAzYdOgLaDy said:


> This is sad. It's possible your wife could have a few things medically going on. A brain scan would be a good start due to her age. My mil was diagnosed with mixed dementia at 65, and the scan showed she had had many mini strokes. My mil became very careless with money. My husband ended up being power of attorney to protect her. I hope it's nothing that serious, but this isn't normal. Have you gone to see her Dr with her for an appointment? Protect all your money now and change all card numbers, pin nos etc, don't allow your wife access to any money. Actually have 1 account for your wife to use, but make sure it's not got thousands in it, but enough if she wants to buy herself something. I think this is a case of your wife being sick. Scammers disgust me, taking advantage of the vulnerable. You seem like a wonderful husband and hope you can get answers. Will you be staying with her if it's a medical issue?


She is getting tests, and seeing a neurologist. I want to stay if a way can be found to help her.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

mr.video said:


> She is getting tests, and seeing a neurologist. I want to stay if a way can be found to help her.


How are things going with your wife @mr.video ?


----------



## mr.video (Nov 28, 2021)

BigDaddyNY said:


> How are things going with your wife @mr.video ?


Not much changed yet. But wait, some plans are progressing. Updates will come when I can.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

I DO hope you have locked up all the money so that she can't continue this madness...


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Megaforce said:


> Because a normal, rational, 63 year old woman, regardless of any pain or loneliness she is experiencing, would never think a 27 year old successful recording artist had any real romantic interest in her. Most of us have experienced pain, trauma, loneliness etc but would never fall for this, like never ever. Something is dramatically wrong with her thought process.


You may be surprised at how many sensible rational people have been taken in by such scams. Both men and women.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

CrAzYdOgLaDy said:


> This is sad. It's possible your wife could have a few things medically going on. A brain scan would be a good start due to her age. My mil was diagnosed with mixed dementia at 65, and the scan showed she had had many mini strokes. My mil became very careless with money. My husband ended up being power of attorney to protect her. I hope it's nothing that serious, but this isn't normal. Have you gone to see her Dr with her for an appointment? Protect all your money now and change all card numbers, pin nos etc, don't allow your wife access to any money. Actually have 1 account for your wife to use, but make sure it's not got thousands in it, but enough if she wants to buy herself something. I think this is a case of your wife being sick. Scammers disgust me, taking advantage of the vulnerable. You seem like a wonderful husband and hope you can get answers. Will you be staying with her if it's a medical issue?


While she may have something wrong, countless people worldwide sadly fall for these evil scammers every year. 
I agree with you, they are evil. They know all the 'right' things to say to someone who is vulnerable.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Diana7 said:


> While she may have something wrong, countless people worldwide sadly fall for these evil scammers every year.
> I agree with you, they are evil. They know all the 'right' things to say to someone who is vulnerable.


This one is somewhat unique. Rarely do the people duped by these scams have a husband and close family.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

BigDaddyNY said:


> This one is somewhat unique. Rarely do the people duped by these scams have a husband and close family.


Some people can be quite lonely in Marriages


----------



## Kamstel2 (Feb 24, 2020)

Hope things are at least heading in the right direction


----------



## sswan1135 (Dec 7, 2021)

mr.video said:


> This is a doozy. Several months ago, wife started a chat online with a scammer pretending to be J Hope, a famous K Pop star. Somehow he convinced my wife that he (famous wealthy 27-year old pop star) is in love with my 63-year old overweight wife, and wants to marry her.
> 
> In the process, he has tricked her into sending him over $60,000. When I discovered their conversation, I could see she was trying to figure out how to send him $300,000 for a house. The conversation referred to my wife leaving me at the end of the year.
> 
> I thought it would be easy to bring her out of this delusion, but she appears immune to logic or pressure, even when I've involved other family members. I've locked down her accounts, but this has only caused the scammer to push her hard towards divorce, which is what she's doing. I've tried technical solutions, blocking email, texting etc, but they always find new ways to reconnect.


there is help for her, there are pages on facebook, instagram and the web anti scam pages that can help. I can help as I am on one of those pages on facebook


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

mr.video said:


> This is a doozy. Several months ago, wife started a chat online with a scammer pretending to be J Hope, a famous K Pop star. Somehow he convinced my wife that he (famous wealthy 27-year old pop star) is in love with my 63-year old overweight wife, and wants to marry her.
> 
> In the process, he has tricked her into sending him over $60,000. When I discovered their conversation, I could see she was trying to figure out how to send him $300,000 for a house. The conversation referred to my wife leaving me at the end of the year.
> 
> I thought it would be easy to bring her out of this delusion, but she appears immune to logic or pressure, even when I've involved other family members. I've locked down her accounts, but this has only caused the scammer to push her hard towards divorce, which is what she's doing. I've tried technical solutions, blocking email, texting etc, but they always find new ways to reconnect.


Yeah, you need to get an attorney and start divorce proceedings for the reason of protecting your joint assets! If you ever watch Dr. Phil, he has these pathetic victims of scam artists on all the time. They so badly want to believe someone thinks they're special that you can't make them stop believing, sometimes even after evidence. Of course, it's just a scan artist, and this goes on all the time. You could contact Dr. Phil. He airs these type things all the time and will have an investigator try to convince her and will probably even contact K Pop and get it straight from his mouth. But in the meantime, you need to file divorce to stop the financial carnage. You might even talk to the attorney about getting her declared incompetent, but it's a hard road to get there. Delusional is what she is. Do everything you can because she will keep sending him money. Usually this happens with widows and widowers, both male and female. Usually not someone's spouse, which really makes it your own problem.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

They tell them they are rich and just need this money to get them by until they can get their own money out of (whatever predicament they make up) and then tell them then they'll pay them a lot of money.


----------

